# Did Bontrager Ever Sell RL Handlebars Like This?



## PoorInRichfield (Nov 30, 2013)

My guess is that Fabian Cancellara can get custom bars if he wants, but I'm wondering if Bontrager ever sold (to the public) the handlebars on his Tour de France bike? They look like RL anatomic bars with holes drilled in them for weight. I want them!!!!


----------



## cxwrench (Nov 9, 2004)

There is nothing like that available through Trek. They don't even offer an 'ergo' bend bar anymore.


----------



## PoorInRichfield (Nov 30, 2013)

I wonder why they don't offer anything with an ergo bend. I just bought some used Bontrager RL bars that do have an ergo bend to replace the bars on my Domane. The ergo bend just feels better with my relatively big hands.


----------



## PoorInRichfield (Nov 30, 2013)

Looks like Trek _did_ sell these bars at one time... look what just popped-up on eBay:

Bontrager Race Lite Handle Bars FSA Mesh Bag | eBay

View attachment 312769


Bummer that they're 42 cm instead of 44 cm... if there we wider, I'd be bidding!


----------



## zvg (Feb 26, 2007)

*Can be found here:*

https://www.ebay.com/itm/263703440667?ul_noapp=true








PoorInRichfield said:


> Looks like Trek _did_ sell these bars at one time... look what just popped-up on eBay:
> 
> Bontrager Race Lite Handle Bars FSA Mesh Bag | eBay
> 
> ...


----------



## 1500SLR (Sep 30, 2018)

Those are ergo bars, Trek did sell them at one point. Cancellara will ride with whatever Cancellara wants to ride with even if its old.


----------



## cxwrench (Nov 9, 2004)

1500SLR said:


> Those are ergo bars, Trek did sell them at one point. Cancellara will ride with whatever Cancellara wants to ride with even if its old.


Yeah, that's been covered in this thread a couple times already. That bike was raced in '12 and he's of course retired at this point.


----------



## 1500SLR (Sep 30, 2018)

cxwrench said:


> Yeah, that's been covered in this thread a couple times already. That bike was raced in '12 and he's of course retired at this point.


Someone thought it would be a good idea to bump a 2year old thread. Anyway... Riders will find a way to ride with components of their choice even if it means putting a sticker over it when its a product manufacturer they're not sponsored by. Riders (even guys like LA) maintain sponsorship deals sometimes even if they have retired. In this case that's not the point...

The point which has been covered several times already is that Trek did at least used to make ergo bars. They were one of the options for my 07 1500 SLR. By now they've dropped the RL and RXL denominations altogether and have their Pro, Comp, and Elite denominations before you get to XXX Lite at the top.


----------

